# Can Audiophiles actually Hate Sound???



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Hear me out, if you'll pardon the pun. I just found out about a certain affliction which it turns out, I suffer from. It's called "misophonia" -and it relates to certain sounds triggering intense emotion (usually anger and frustration) 

Am I alone with this, or are people searching for the BEST sound actually more just annoyed with awful sounds??? 

Until now I didn't even know this was "a thing" -like the lady in the dark blue (purple maybe? I'm colourblind too) sweater in the linked video, I could not ever understand why everyone else doesn't lose their mind at the sound of people eating pretty much anything with their mouths open. (Especially peanut butter, when they lick their mouths, lips open of course, like Me. Ed!) 

Or dogs lapping up water (or more recently, dogs licking their bedding from across the room!) I'm going out in a limb and assuming I inherited this trait from my father who always had very strict LAWS as a kid regarding chewing with your mouth open. This explains so much! 






Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am sensitive to people eating, slurping, dogs licking, etc. too. So I guess I have it a bit too. I never knew there was a name for it. I just thought I was picky.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

My guess is that many audio enthusiasts are likely also affected by this to some degree

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

People eating loudly, That really makes me tick.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

So this is like the opposite of ASMR?
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Grrrrrrreat... one more label to pin on my long list of audio afflictions. Thanks a lot, pal! :hissyfit:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I have misophonia against white boy wanna be rappers....


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Talley said:


> I have misophonia against white boy wanna be rappers....


Like half the kids from my home town! Haha


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Add wanna-be Stevie Ray Vaughan guitarists


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Funny, I have this only at night when I am trying to go to sleep. I need it to be very quiet and if it isn't I get very frustrated and agitated and unable to sleep. That is why I can not have even a ticking clock in the bedroom. My wife bought one of those sound machines that are supposed to lull you to sleep but it lulled me into throwing it in the trash......


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sort of like the dripping faucet syndrome, only you shouldn't throw out the faucet!

I think it's annoying when dogs bark outside (even ones that are far away) while you're in an actual listening session or really getting into a movie. Jars you right out of that suspended state of disbelief. Same with lawn mowers!


----------

